# Logitech Rumblepad 2: Wie anschliessen?



## AEIL1967 (8. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem Logitech Rumblepad 2 war bei der Lieferung ein USB- Kabel mit einem Bluetooth Empfänger dabei. Wenn ich das Kabel an meinen alten Rechner hinhänge, funktioniert das Pad wunderbar.

Nun habe ich einen neuen Laptop der integriertes Bluetooth hat. Meine BT-Maus wurde schon erkannt aber er zeigt mir dieses Pad nicht an. Funktioniert das nur wenn das doofe Kabel mitdabei ist?

Was ratet ihr mir?

Besten Dank!


----------



## svd (8. April 2012)

Leider handelt es sich bei den kabellosen Logitech Gamepads nicht um Bluetoothgeräte. 
Also ja, du wirst den mitgelieferten Empfänger auf jeden Fall benützen müssen.

Wenn dich das lange USB Kabel stört, würde ich, wenn es kabellos sein soll, gleich auf das Logitech F710 wechseln, welches mit einem
winzigen USB Empfänger kommt. Dazu auch die maximale Kompatibilität zu allen erhältlichen Spielen bietet.

edit: Alternativ könntest du den PS3 DualShock 3 (Bluetooth) ausprobieren. Diesen unter Windows zum Laufen zu bewegen ist aber uU. mit Gefrickel verbunden. Und es gibt keine Garantie, dass es bei dir auch läuft.


----------



## AEIL1967 (8. April 2012)

Über welche Schnittstelle geht das denn?


----------



## svd (8. April 2012)

Das Gerät kommuniziert auch ausschließlich über den mitgelierten Empfänger mit deinem Rechner. 

(Angeblich sind diese Kabellosverbindungen bei Logitech sogar noch aufeinander abgestimmt, dass sich ein defektes Teil nicht einfach austauschen lässt.)


----------

